# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  :: خبر عاجل :: مداهمة أمنية في جبل النظيف..(صور)

## معاذ ملحم

:: خبر عاجل ::
  مداهمة أمنية في جبل النظيف..(صور)

ألقت مجموعة مشتركة من الأجهزة الأمنية فجر الخميس القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين بعد تبادل لإطلاق العيارات النارية مع رجال الأمن العام في منطقه جبل النظيف.

وقال المركز الإعلامي الأمني في مديرية الأمن العام أن قوة مشتركة من شرطة وسط عمان والبحث الجنائي ومجموعة الشرطة الخاصة (30) swat نفذت فجر اليوم عملية مداهمة لمنزل في منطقة جبل النظيف تمكنت خلالها من إلقاء القبض ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين حيث قاموا بمقاومة القوة المشتركة بالواجب وإطلاق العيارات النارية نحوها و تم تبادل إطلاق النار معهم مما أدى إلى إصابة احدهم وأصابه فتاه كانت متواجدة داخل نفس المنزل وتم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفى ولم يصب احد من رجال الأمن المشتركين في العملية. 



وأضاف المركز الإعلامي الأمني انه تم ضبط عدد من الأسلحة النارية داخل المنزل ومادة الحشيش المخدر واداوت حادة.

وأشار المكتب الإعلامي ان العملية تمت بعد فترة مراقبة للمنزل الذي تمت به العملية حيث ان المطلوبين الرئيسين في العملية والمسجل بحقهم عدد من القضايا الجرمية كالشروع في القتل والسرقة والنصب وغيرها كانا كثيرا التنقل بين عدد من المنازل وحين تم التأكد من وجودهما داخل المنزل تمت هذه العملية الأمنية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> :: خبر عاجل ::
>   مداهمة أمنية في جبل النظيف..(صور)
> 
> ألقت مجموعة مشتركة من الأجهزة الأمنية فجر الخميس القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين بعد تبادل لإطلاق العيارات النارية مع رجال الأمن العام في منطقه جبل النظيف.
> 
> وقال المركز الإعلامي الأمني في مديرية الأمن العام أن قوة مشتركة من شرطة وسط عمان والبحث الجنائي ومجموعة الشرطة الخاصة (30) swat نفذت فجر اليوم عملية مداهمة لمنزل في منطقة جبل النظيف تمكنت خلالها من إلقاء القبض ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين حيث قاموا بمقاومة القوة المشتركة بالواجب وإطلاق العيارات النارية نحوها و تم تبادل إطلاق النار معهم مما أدى إلى إصابة احدهم وأصابه فتاه كانت متواجدة داخل نفس المنزل وتم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفى ولم يصب احد من رجال الأمن المشتركين في العملية. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



قوهم رجال أبو حسين الله محيي أصلهم العين السهرانة عفية يا شباب 

يسلمو يا صاحبي معاذ دومممممممممممم متألق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> :: خبر عاجل ::
>   مداهمة أمنية في جبل النظيف..(صور)
> 
> ألقت مجموعة مشتركة من الأجهزة الأمنية فجر الخميس القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين بعد تبادل لإطلاق العيارات النارية مع رجال الأمن العام في منطقه جبل النظيف.
> 
> وقال المركز الإعلامي الأمني في مديرية الأمن العام أن قوة مشتركة من شرطة وسط عمان والبحث الجنائي ومجموعة الشرطة الخاصة (30) swat نفذت فجر اليوم عملية مداهمة لمنزل في منطقة جبل النظيف تمكنت خلالها من إلقاء القبض ثلاثة أشخاص اثنين منهما مصنفين خطيرين حيث قاموا بمقاومة القوة المشتركة بالواجب وإطلاق العيارات النارية نحوها و تم تبادل إطلاق النار معهم مما أدى إلى إصابة احدهم وأصابه فتاه كانت متواجدة داخل نفس المنزل وتم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفى ولم يصب احد من رجال الأمن المشتركين في العملية. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



قوهم رجال أبو حسين الله محيي أصلهم العين السهرانة عفية يا شباب 

يسلمو يا صاحبي معاذ دومممممممممممم متألق

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على تغطية الخبر معاذ 
الله يعطي نشامى الوطن الصحة والعافية و يحمي بلدنا الغالي من المفسدين والمخربين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحمي الوطن ونشامى الوطن ،،

يعطيكـ العافيه يا النشمي ،،

----------

